# First Travel Trailer



## noley1999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello all, my wife and I finally made the move and bought our very first travel trailer. We purchased a 2016 Outback 276UBH from Camping World in Woodstock, Ga. It goes without saying that I am new to this forum. I haven't been lurking around too much but have found several good reads. So far we have only taken it on one short weekend trip and had a blast. Very easy to set up which made it easy to enjoy very quickly. I was very impressed by how lightweight it is and how well it tows with my 2012 F150. 12.5 MPG at 65-70 MPH on the interstate and 12.0 on the backroads. I'm very encouraged with these numbers and look forward to our next trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the trailer!!


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

noley1999 said:


> Hello all, my wife and I finally made the move and bought our very first travel trailer. We purchased a 2016 Outback 276UBH from Camping World in Woodstock, Ga. It goes without saying that I am new to this forum. I haven't been lurking around too much but have found several good reads. So far we have only taken it on one short weekend trip and had a blast. Very easy to set up which made it easy to enjoy very quickly. I was very impressed by how lightweight it is and how well it tows with my 2012 F150. 12.5 MPG at 65-70 MPH on the interstate and 12.0 on the backroads. I'm very encouraged with these numbers and look forward to our next trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations! We also bought our Outback from Camping World in Woodstock Have fun camping! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats I just got mine also. Got a 250urs but got mine from holmans RV in ohio. I haven't had a chance to take it out yet :|


----------

